# My laptop went insane overnight.



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

I woke it up today and it said the date was dec. 2, 3815.  That was where it all began.  Being off 1800 years is not acceptable.  I am struggling now to make it well but I am not optimistic.  I loudly shout &*%^$#!!!!!!!


----------



## Loosey (Sep 2, 2015)

My tablet has those little hissy fits from time to time.  Bizarre as it seems to me, when the date and time are not correct a number of other things don't work right, either.  So, I'd suggest re-orienting it to date and time, and I hope everything else will fall into place for you.  Good luck!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2015)

Check the back-up battery, Jim - maybe that could be the problem?

Or, your laptop might need some serious therapeutic intervention.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2015)

Kinda like this, Jim.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Sep 2, 2015)

Could it be one of your desktop apps or gadgets that got updated?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

I did a refresh and solved it.  I still have no idea what it was but it sure made my morning miserable.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2015)

Ahhhh the good old Refresh Button!


----------

